# se démerder



## chenyao

I came cross this sentence when reading the book 'Bonjour Paresse": 

"Mais c'est a toi de te démerder pour que ça colle, mon vieux, pour quoi tu crois qu'on te paye?"

What doese "se démerder" mean? Thanks in advance for your clarification.

-Chen in California


----------



## Gil

démerder (se) 
vpr 
Argot(a) (s'en sortir) to get out of the shit
tu peux te démerder? can you cope or manage? 
(b) (se débrouiller) to cope, to manage, to get by
elle est assez grande pour se démerder seule 
she's old enough to take care of or look after herself
elle se démerde pas mal en cuisine/tennis
 she's not a bad cook/tennis player
elle se démerde pas mal en anglais
 she gets by quite well in English
la prochaine fois, tu te démerderas mieux et tu auras un billet à meilleur prix
 if you manage things better next time, you'll get a cheaper ticket
se démerder pour obtenir quelque chose
 to wangle something 

Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## chenyao

Gil: thanks!

-Chen


----------



## RODGER

Don't forget Chen, that it's a horrible, vulgar term.

Rodger


----------



## Benjy

hmmmmmmm. i wouldn't say that its super vulgaire, i suppose it depends on who you're talking to 
 and don't forget the system-D!


----------



## RODGER

Yeah, very coy, système-D ! No, it's just that it conjures up images of someone scraping shit off themselves to me and I thought Chen might like to know ! I realise the word merde is no big deal in french, but Imagine Chen walking into a reception at an Embassy in Paris and the Ambassadors wife asks him if he had no problems finding the way. "Oh non," he might cheerfully reply, "je me suis démerdé" ! 

Like the unforgettable look on the face of a French generals wife I once winessed when an English colleague, a beginner in french, said to her "Madame, permettez-moi de vous introduire M. Jones " !!!!!!!!


Rodger


----------



## sophievm

Benjy said:
			
		

> and don't forget the system-D!


Je crois que le D de système D vient plutôt de "débrouille".


----------



## Benjy

sophievm said:
			
		

> Je crois que le D de système D vient plutôt de "débrouille".



tu as probablement tout à fait raison, n'empeche que si on se sert du système D c'est qu'on sais se démerder


----------



## RODGER

Tu te démerdes bien Benjy ! t'aimes bien ce mot, non ?

Rodger


----------



## sophievm

Et d'ailleurs tu prouves avec cette phrase que "démerder" n'est pas si vulgaire que ça. C'est argotique, en effet, mais plutôt à la limite du familier.


----------



## RODGER

Oui, c'est vrai que l'exemple donné par chenyao était très argotique, mais est-ce que vraiment vous traduiriez, comme Harraps "She gets by quite well in English" par "Elle se démerde pas mal en anglais" ? Now do you see what I mean ?

Rodger


----------



## Agnès E.

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Rodger sur ce point. Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un donnerait bonne opinion de lui-même en employant "se démerder" devant une personne inconnue... surtout si le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle. 
Et ce terme dépasse pour moi très largement la limite du familier,  n'en déplaise au Robert...


----------



## Benjy

haha.. i guess this is just one of those instances where french has spawned a word which lies in a vocal register when there isn't an equiv. in english. that reminds of a translation in the harraps slang wher it talks about having an <insert the f-bomb here> good time as such and its translated as "on a passé un weekend vraiment genial!". sometimes there just isnt something of the same level of language :s


----------



## Benjy

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Rodger sur ce point. Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un donnerait bonne opinion de lui-même en employant "se démerder" devant une personne inconnue... surtout si le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle.
> Et ce terme dépasse pour moi très largement la limite du familier,  n'en déplaise au Robert...



ben, je ne parle que de ma propre expérience.. il ya du vocabulaire en anglais que je n'employerais pas devant une personne inconnue, c'est pas pour autant que c'est de l'argot/du langage vulgaire..


----------



## RODGER

We'll be saying it's "untranslatable" next ! Oh là ! In english we have a phrase to describe someone "he falls in the shit and comes up smelling like roses !" Which is often truncated to "he comes up smelling like roses". Cultural difference all that stuff. Sorry, all that shit I should say in proper English !


Rodger


----------



## sophievm

RODGER said:
			
		

> est-ce que vraiment vous traduiriez, comme Harraps "She gets by quite well in English" par "Elle se démerde pas mal en anglais" ?


Non. Je traduirais par "Elle se débrouille pas mal en anglais" plutôt.


----------



## tchev

"démerder" IS vulgar. Not the most vulgar word ever but vulgar anyway. Not just slang/familiar/colloquial. However, when used properly, in an appropriate situation (generally friendly/jokey situation), it can sometimes sound not to vulgar, but I would not recommand to use it when your are not sure that it would be appropriate.

edit: There was an ad some time ago using the expression "when the shit hit the fan", with a photo of a cow in front of a fan. There were posters around on the city walls. I suppose "démerder" is the same: it's alright when used *properly* in the jokey maner.


----------



## Gil

RODGER said:
			
		

> We'll be saying it's "untranslatable" next ! Oh là ! In english we have a phrase to describe someone "he falls in the shit and comes up smelling like roses !" Which is often truncated to "he comes up smelling like roses". Cultural difference all that stuff. Sorry, all that shit I should say in proper English !
> 
> 
> Rodger



Hear! Hear!


----------



## Wordsmyth

This thread is proving that everyone has his/her own 'borders' between informel-familier-argot-vulgaire-péjoratif-juron-dégueulasse. (One man's meat is another's poison?).

But I will generalise: 'Vulgarities' based on parts of the body or bodily functions are less shocking in French than in English. But if you really want to insult, provoke anger, lose teeth, ..., in French, just add a reference to someone's mother or sister!!

.


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Et ce terme dépasse pour moi très largement la limite du familier, n'en déplaise au Robert...


C'est vraiment une question d'appréciation personnelle, pour ma part je suis assez d'accord avec la classification du Robert en l'occur*r*ence (non, "occur*r*ence" n'est *pas* un gros mot! ).

Edit: Merci, Fetchez, de m'avoir signalé cette faute.


----------



## fetchezlavache

egueule said:
			
		

> C'est vraiment une question d'appréciation personnelle, pour ma part je suis assez d'accord avec la classification du Robert en l'occurence (non, "occurence" n'est *pas* un gros mot! ).



mais il s'écrit occu*rr*ence egueule...


----------



## Cath.S.

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> mais il s'écrit occu*rr*ence egueule...


et m...ince!


----------



## Nywoe

sophievm said:
			
		

> Non. Je traduirais par "Elle se débrouille pas mal en anglais" plutôt.


 
Except that it would be:

Elle *ne* se débrouille pas mal en anglais.

Il faut compléter la négation!!  

However, I would much more readily say:

Elle se débrouille assez bien en anglais.

Gives it a positive spin.

N.


----------



## Benjy

elle assure en anglais!


----------



## Gil

tchev said:
			
		

> edit: There was an ad some time ago using the expression "when the shit hit the fan", with a photo of a cow in front of a fan. There were posters around on the city walls.


Were you aware that a translation was also used on some posters?
 "The excrement made physical contact with a hydro-electric powered oscillating air current distribution device"


----------



## chenyao

I read all the posts on this thread with great interest. After reading Gil's first post, I realized that it was a term that was slangy and on the vulgar side. I don't think I'll use it in the foreseeable future, but it's good to know the meaning of it and be able to move on with my reading of the book. Thanks to you all!


----------



## gaer

RODGER said:
			
		

> Like the unforgettable look on the face of a French generals wife I once winessed when an English colleague, a beginner in french, said to her "Madame, permettez-moi de vous introduire M. Jones " !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Rodger


 
Why is this a bad thing to say?

"Madame, permettez-moi de vous introduire M. Jones"

does "introduire" have a slange meaning that I need to know about?

Gaer


----------



## Agnès E.

gaer said:
			
		

> Why is this a bad thing to say?
> 
> "Madame, permettez-moi de vous introduire M. Jones"
> 
> does "introduire" have a slange meaning that I need to know about?
> 
> Gaer


 

Hello Gaer,  


"To introduce" means here "présenter" in French.
"Introduire" means "insert" and can never be used as "présenter quelqu'un" !
So, just translate it into English, replacing "introduce" by "insert" :

"Madame, may I insert Mr. Jones in you"...    

And then you get the joke !...


----------



## gaer

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Hello Gaer,
> 
> 
> "To introduce" means here "présenter" in French.
> "Introduire" means "insert" and can never be used as "présenter quelqu'un" !
> So, just translate it into English, replacing "introduce" by "insert" :
> 
> "Madame, may I insert Mr. Jones in you"...
> 
> And then you get the joke !...


Oops! 

From this site:

introduire (présenter) v present (introduce) 
introduire (faire rentrer dans) v bring in 

Additional Translations: 
introduire  v bring forth 
introduire  v premise (introduce) 
introduire  v merge in 
introduire  v introduce (introduce) 
_*introduire (insérer) v introduce (insert)*_ 
introduire (présenter) v acquaint (introduce) 

And another site was no more helpful. Another reason NOT to trust dictionaries. 

It would appear to me that this is VERY misleading!

Many thanks!

Gaer


----------

